# Solved: I can't find firmware upgrage for my mp3 player. Can you help me?



## imranf (Oct 21, 2005)

I have Chinese made XPOD mp3 player. Unfortunately, they don't have any website. 
The player has firmware upgrade option and bugs at the same time.

The current firmware is:
ACT2085
2005/10/29
ver.3.0.45

The documentation has detailed steps on how to upgrade the firmware, but it is the firmware-upgrade-file I can't find. 

Do you know where to look for upgrade?

I had gone to http://www.s1mp3.org/en/downloads_fw.php but to no help.


----------



## squidboy (Dec 29, 2004)

imranf said:


> I have Chinese made XPOD mp3 player. Unfortunately, they don't have any website.
> The player has firmware upgrade option and bugs at the same time.
> 
> The current firmware is:
> ...


In general (and there are exceptions), I only upgrade firmware on devices to address specific bugs. If it ain't broke, don't fix it.

The link you provided has firmware upgrades, but provided by end users and with many warnings not to use them unless you're prepared to render your device unusable.

So, does this manufacturer not support firmware updates and/or, do you really need a firmware update? If the device is broken you should pursue warranty options. Unless there are none then you might be sol?


----------



## imranf (Oct 21, 2005)

Thankyou squidboy!

Yes, I think that upgrade would be necessary. The device is out of warranty and it is not broken.

When I play certain music files, the player discontinues the playback and continues with the next song and without completing the next song it returns back to the previous song and this continues.

Once, I deleted the file from the player, but still the file is played as a part of another song on my player.

I guess it is the firmware bug and the files are not stored properly or the disk is damaged. When using the USB storage on PC, it gives error on some folders. ("Cannot read from the specific folder.")

Yes, the player has an upgrade option. It needs the new kernel binary file.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

We have tons of messages in the forums about these cheap Chinese MP3 players and the problems with them. I'll be somewhat surprised if it's just firmware.


----------



## imranf (Oct 21, 2005)

I finally realized that I had formatted the player disk with FAT32 after reverting to FAT the disk is working fine. The songs are no longer skipping. I have S1 MP3 Player firmware.
Thanks for all the help.


----------



## imranf (Oct 21, 2005)

Firmware File: dump.bin part01


----------



## imranf (Oct 21, 2005)

see the attachment.


----------



## imranf (Oct 21, 2005)

see the attachment..


----------



## imranf (Oct 21, 2005)

see the attachment..


----------

